# Nano cube?



## aquarium boy (Jul 28, 2004)

you can buy a nano cube and get one of theseclick on me and you will have 37 watts of light


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

janlo said:


> I'm interested at starting a nano tank.
> 
> As i'm gathering info on it, i discovered the nano cubes ( yes, i'm a newbie!).
> I'm confused, do they have 24 or 48 w on it?
> ...


The standard nano cube comes w/24W of lighting stock. If you are interested in more lighting, then you might want to wait a bit. They have that same tank w/48W of lighting.


----------



## janlo (Nov 18, 2004)

is 24 w enough for a 12g?

i know the rule of wpg for big tanks, but i read that for nanos, its not the same?


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

I have a nanocube and its 24 watts. Its good enough to grow some plants, but now they have a deluxe nanocube and it comes with 48watts! The Deluxe system is 150 instead of 99 or 89$. BUT its well worth it! On such a small tank like this, 48watts would be growing anything!


----------



## aquarium boy (Jul 28, 2004)

well the deluxe nano cube is a 24 gallon also not 12 so its the same wpg


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

That's interesting...

Here's an example of what the lighting in the standard nanocube is capable of:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=11951


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

The deluxe is 24 gal? I didnt know that, interesting! Very


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

I didn't think that the deluxe nanocube was a 24 gallon either, so I did a search on it and it turns out to be a 12 gallon (same size as the regular nanocube).

http://www.southbroadwaytropicals.com/ItemPages/NanoCubes.htm


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

I have a 12G JBJ Nano cube and find it to be a great deal. The 24 watts of PC lighting is plenty of light to grow almost any plant. I have grown Rotala indica, Ricca and a carpet of Baby Tears to name a few.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

http://www.jbjlighting.com/

It looks like everyone is right... there is a 12 and a 24 gallon nano cube deluxe...


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

NICE! I'm glad I was right, thought I was loseing my mind! I bet the 12 with 48 is GREAT! The deluxe 24 comes with 78watts of lighting!! OH YEA!


----------



## janlo (Nov 18, 2004)

so besides the cool looking tank with no frame... what are the advantages of a nano cube vs a normal one?


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Well, I like how I have only three cords comming from the back of it. Its a nice looking tank anyways with the black back and has a huge compartment for filtration. Plus the pimp lights


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

How in the hell can a 24 gallon tank be considered "Nano"... I think a 12 gallon is pushin the "Nano" category... Nano to me was always 10 gallons and smaller. :icon_roll


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

in most of the SW world, nano is concidered 29 gallons and below. I think the 24 gallon is mostly geared towards reef tanks and the such. But also good for planted tanks!


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Also depends on the application. The reason it can be consider a nano is due to the fact that it is used in reefkeeping, where that size is indeed consider a nano (versus pico). To some, anything less than a 55 gallon in reefkeeping would be considered a nano-microreef.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Most reef keepers have plans to get tanks of up to 250gallons and up. I've seen one guy had a 850 gallon reef....I'd consider a 29 gallon nano too if I had that tank lol


----------

